# front brake lever



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I want to go front brake only on my fixed gear bike. I have 'regular' dia. nitto bars. Centaur front brake. What's the best brake lever to go with? inside the top bar, left side. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

David Loving said:


> I want to go front brake only on my fixed gear bike. I have 'regular' dia. nitto bars. Centaur front brake. What's the best brake lever to go with? inside the top bar, left side. Thanks in advance


Tetkro/Nashbar cyclocross levers..


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have about the same setup as Dave, except on the right side, with a cross stop lever.
http://www.canecreek.com/crosstop-brake-levers.html


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

randi_526 said:


> I have about the same setup as Dave, except on the right side, with a cross stop lever.
> http://www.canecreek.com/crosstop-brake-levers.html




you know that cane creek and tektro brakes/levers are exactly the same (minus the gecko logo), right?


----------



## vatukoula gold (May 27, 2008)

I have one each of the others mentioned, they work well for me. Also a Paul E-lever on my Steamroller gravel bike (Nitto 123's).

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/GaY42qS_yJDvfVpwBiSIFg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_baN8BhM8iSE/ScWUmLD0tsI/AAAAAAAABlQ/AxvbvfWuZEs/s800/IMG_4372.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/VatukoulaGold/Fixies?feat=embedwebsite">Fixies</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

you gotta do the top tube mounted brake lever (TTMBL) .... check out Bike Snob NY


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I use the same setup as Dave, but use a 26mm clamp that allows the brake clamp to sit flush against the stem and clears a little more hand room on the left Bar


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the same setup as Dave - although one of these days I have to get up the energy to strip the black anodizing off so it will look as cool as Dave's polished silver one.

And even though the Centaur caliper doesn't have a quick release, these "cross levers" pull enough cable and are so positive because of the short and direct cable run, that you can run the caliper pretty "open" and still have good braking.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Tetkro/Nashbar cyclocross levers..


Dave, I don't get the 'cross lever thing. I ride tops when I'm climbing and don't need brakes. When I need brakes, I'm mostly riding drops and my hand's nowhere near where a cross lever would be, so I've always gone with a road lever on my fixed. My LBS tried to set me up with a cross lever and I had to tell them, "No. It's a fixed, but I'm riding roads with it and I want a road lever so I can reach it from the drops."

Can you 'splain to me why some folks like their brakes on the top? NTTAWWT, of course, and I doubt I'm going to change my style but I'd like to understand people who make the other choice.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Fredke said:


> Dave, I don't get the 'cross lever thing. I ride tops when I'm climbing and don't need brakes. When I need brakes, I'm mostly riding drops and my hand's nowhere near where a cross lever would be, so I've always gone with a road lever on my fixed. My LBS tried to set me up with a cross lever and I had to tell them, "No. It's a fixed, but I'm riding roads with it and I want a road lever so I can reach it from the drops."
> 
> Can you 'splain to me why some folks like their brakes on the top? NTTAWWT, of course, and I doubt I'm going to change my style but I'd like to understand people who make the other choice.


I think a lot depends upon where and how you ride your fixed gear. If I did a lot of long descents, I'd consider road levers and definitely a rear brake. But my fixed rides are predominently flat. I do have the choice of hilly rides, but for that I pull out the geared bikes.

Remember, Dave's longest descent is the backside of a freeway overpass.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

As far as brake lever position, I've ridden my bullhorns with the lever at every common/popular location on the bar. But I've eventually found the lever near the stem to be most practical for my style of riding. All my bullhorn set ups have my front levers mounted near the stem and have been there for several years now.

My only drop bar set up is on my dedicated SS and I run traditional drop levers, front and back, and that for me is most practical.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> I think a lot depends upon where and how you ride your fixed gear. If I did a lot of long descents, I'd consider road levers and definitely a rear brake. But my fixed rides are predominently flat. I do have the choice of hilly rides, but for that I pull out the geared bikes.
> 
> Remember, Dave's longest descent is the backside of a freeway overpass.


Richard nailed it....plus most of my fixed riding is urban/suburban and I ride on the tops... I have the lever where my hands are the most and that's on the tops..


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

I have two brakes - both (from memory) Soma brand levers. They look similar to the CAne Creek levers. RH one is front, LH one is rear, same as my road bike. Yes, I am a coward for wanting two brakes, but there you go. I do try to avoid using the brakes, honest! 

2 minutes with a hex key (one on each lever, and unbolt each brake from frame/fork) and the brakes are off for the track. I have a full length cable for the rear brake, which is velcroed on at two places on the top tube.

Very happy with the set up.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, I got a $10.00 tektro left lever and a Mt. bike cable at B&B in Cedar Hill. I did not have the bike with me and thought the lever had a big enough clamp, but it must have been a 22mm. Too small. I went to my ace in the hole, force, widened the clamp with a screwdriver as a lever, and got the clamp on the handlebar with a hammer. Luckily it did not snap. Then I could not tighten it enough. So I am thinking $52.00+shipping E-Paul lever. Then I started thinking grinder wheel and electric drill. Voila! bracket fits fine and it's warm enough not to break when I adjusted it. I used a bit longer screw and tightened it right up. works great and has a real short lever that fits the bars just right. I'll test drive it tomorrow afternoon-ride it to the office after lunch. Photo will follow, too. Thanks for the advice. Bike looks better without the standard brake levers and just a front brake. Now I have to figure out how to grind off all the black. OTOH I think that would be pushing my luck.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

bike looks better w/o the road levers


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

David Loving said:


> bike looks better w/o the road levers


I sure does, but are you going to be comfortable climbing without the hoods to grab onto? I suppose you can get used to it...


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

David Loving said:


> . . .it must have been a 22mm. Too small. I went to my ace in the hole, force, widened the clamp with a screwdriver as a lever, and got the clamp on the handlebar with a hammer. Luckily it did not snap. Then I could not tighten it enough. So I am thinking $52.00+shipping E-Paul lever. Then I started thinking grinder wheel and electric drill. Voila! bracket fits fine and it's warm enough not to break when I adjusted it. I used a bit longer screw and tightened it right up.


That's the most terrifying account I have read since the guy with the brakeless fixie described having his friend bend his mangled chain back into alignment. :yikes: Okay, that was only two days ago.

Those old-school bars might be a little tougher, but I would not recommend hammering a MTB lever onto a road bar. . .


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

I am never comfortable climbing! so it won't make any difference. I like it much better like this.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

daveloving said:


> I am never comfortable climbing! so it won't make any difference. I like it much better like this.


bring that baby to this years Training ride.. I'd love to see that in person


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

roger, that!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

roadfix said:


> I sure does, but are you going to be comfortable climbing without the hoods to grab onto? I suppose you can get used to it...


For the short climbs I'm likely to do on my fixie, I just grab the drops. Hickey does the same. I know. I've seen him.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> For the short climbs I'm likely to do on my fixie, I just grab the drops. Hickey does the same. I know. I've seen him.



what is this "climb" you speak of a freeway overpass maybe...

but seriously, I climb in either the drops or with my hands in the position where the brake levers would normally be located...I find it very comfortable


----------

